# Best place to kill a pintail.



## tikka20 (Jan 23, 2017)

What's the best place you've ever hunted where you saw a large number of pintails. If you have any outfitter recommendations that would be great too. I'll be happy once I cross this bird off my list.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 24, 2017)

Louisiana are Texas has been the best chance of getting pintails for my hunting.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 24, 2017)

South east Louisiana, they are loaded with them. I've killed my two every time I've hunted out there this year. From what I'm reading the limit might be reduced to 1 per person next year. I'll PM you some guides in the area. If you have the equipment there is 100,000+acres of great public land to hunt.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 24, 2017)

The closest to Georgia would be south Louisiana or Texas.  The most pintails I've seen concentrated was, year after year, western Washington state.  Washington is a long way away but the duck and goose hunting is incredible.  This time of year the drakes are really coloring up nicely.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 24, 2017)

In your dreams!


----------



## duckmaster14 (Jan 24, 2017)

Better get it this year. Limit drops to one next year. 
We've killed them almost every time in NE Arkansas this year. But I've heard Texas is where they're at. 
Buddy of mine used to live in Utah and said the hunting around Salt Lake was wonderful. Said they killed Pintails and Widgeons like we kill Woodies.


----------



## maconbacon (Jan 24, 2017)

Saw a bunch in east Texas this year.  On the prairie probably the second most seen duck behind teal although it was close.  Didn't get to pull the trigger on one though, they didn't want to play in the 80 degree temps


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 24, 2017)

Out imaline pass.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 24, 2017)

^ we shot a three man limit (6) and picked out all drakes off of emeline this year. I've seen a lot more down river while fishing though.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 24, 2017)

The question is....what other kinds of ducks would you like to kill along with pintails? Tx, La, Ms, Ar.  You can kill em in all these states.  But really depends on what kind of terrain you want to hunt and what ducks you want to focus on in between shooting sprigs


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 24, 2017)

I hunted near Corpus Cristi, TX a few yrs ago and killed seven different species


----------



## BRADL (Jan 24, 2017)

South East Missouri we kill them on a regular basis.


----------



## Water Swat (Jan 24, 2017)

The commerce watershed lake is full of em.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 24, 2017)

East coast of Mexico in February if want you want to kill a pile of colored up sprigs


----------



## hrstille (Jan 24, 2017)

You can kill them pretty much anywhere along the Delta. Some states hold a few more #s. It really depends on what type of area you want to hunt (fields, bays, ponds, sloughs). We saw good numbers in quitman co. Mississippi and killed a pile of them this year.


----------



## across the river (Jan 24, 2017)

You can kill them in the mississippi and central flyways, and even have a decent shot on the north Carolina coast.   If you want to be almost guaranteed one, go hunt in California.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 24, 2017)

I killed my first in SE LA, but I killed the most memorable in the Arkansas Timber. It's fun hunting rice fields in LA. But when that storm hit you would've thought they were mallards cupping up on your barrel.


----------



## ebrauns23 (Jan 25, 2017)

Have seen tons of Pintails this season in East/Central Texas, Eagle Lake area in cut rice. Very decoy shy and if they hear a mallard call of any kind, they do a quick 90 degree turn followed by 5th gear heading out of town. Have 2 more hunts before end of season and hoping to close this one out with a bang...Good Luck!


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 5, 2017)

Louisiana.

They don't decoy great, but they are all over the boot.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Feb 5, 2017)

Florida is a very underrated place, but anywhere west of Alabama is a pretty good opportunity. North Carolina can be a good spot as well.


----------



## Uptonongood (Feb 5, 2017)

Boudreaux said:


> Louisiana.
> 
> They don't decoy great, but they are all over the boot.



Nice bird!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 6, 2017)

We actually got into them pretty good here this year.  With that being said, the Chesapeake bay usually holds good numbers


----------



## 139sst (Feb 6, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> Florida is a very underrated place, but anywhere west of Alabama is a pretty good opportunity. North Carolina can be a good spot as well.



The only place I know of ( in Fl.)to have a small chance at a sprig
 is Merritt island and some of the STA's .  I haven't been drawn in Merritt in 3 years  and a morning hunt for the Sta's are just as hard.  Not trying to scare anyone away, just saying you cant just drive down here and shoot a pintail.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Feb 6, 2017)

Saw more sprigs than mallards in north Mississippi and north Arkansas the last weekend of the season. You need to go west to kill a sprig!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 7, 2017)

Boudreaux said:


> Louisiana.
> 
> They don't decoy great, but they are all over the boot.



I was there when you killed that bird.  4 landed, and 2 stayed.  Good looking bird btw.


----------

